# partner unsure of procedures



## sallyanne (Sep 14, 2014)

myself and my partner are both 43 yrs old and would love to have are own family, we went to see a consultant on friday to see about myself having a reversal but as soon as the consultant told my partner he had to give a sperm sample he went into shock and totally refused so the consultation ended then and there,my partner also as issues about any examinations. does anyone know if there is any examinations and what happens in the consultation room or any follow up examinations,it took me 2 months to get him to accept the surgery. lol thanks


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm confused about your post. What are you getting a reversal for? It took two months to get him to accept the surgery. What surgery?? Sorry I just want to understand. Semen collection does happen and need to happen and sometimes prostate is checked. Everything else seems to be done on the woman.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sallyanne (Sep 14, 2014)

sorry its a tubal ligation reversal


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Why did it take two months to get your partner to accept surgery *on you*? 

I can't imagine they would need to do anything other than check your partner's sperm count. If it is low, then there may be some follow-up. Does he have a phobia of some sort? Probably the best thing to do is to ring the clinic and ask them exactly what they want to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sallyanne (Sep 14, 2014)

phoned the clinic,and yes they do a general health check on me.
plus an internal ( i have no idea how the gyno could check my fallopian tubes with her fingers )
and a semen sample for my partner.
so thats the end of our dream for a baby...
thanks for the advice 
sallyanne


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for. Would your partner be more open to the idea of producing the sample at home? As long as it is kept at body temp and delivered within a certain time frame (I want to say 45mins but not entirely sure) that should be fine.
Your gynaecologist isn't examining your Fallopian tubes during the internal examination. S/he is checking the general structure of your vagina, cervix and uterus and making sure there are no masses palpable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sallyanne - I agree with kate love, don't be put off so early. We are now pg through ivf so I've been through lots of the testing... Dh sample was always collected at home and if delivered within 1-2 hours it was fine (I was told to tuck the container in my bra to keep it warm).
Check with the clinic, if they can do without giving dh the 'cough test' where they check the balls reaction there is no need for him to go with you... If procedures upset him that much I'd get your checks done alone. (My dh is a doc so he's fine, but I hate medical stuff lol so we're the reverse) They will check structure and also probably ultrasound your uterus and Fallopian tubes etc. If this is what you want then make it happen. Also if they can't reverse the tubes you would still be able to do ivf and collect a batch to fertilize  keep us posted and I hope you find a solution that works for you both!


----------

